# Aufbau der Datentelegramme



## _dm_ (7 Juni 2005)

Hi NG,

ich bin Anwengdungsentwickler und hab ein kleines SPS PRoblem. 

Aufgabe: Ein Socket soll über TCP mit einer S5 kommunizieren. Nun sende ich an die Anlage ein Telegramm, bekomme auch antworten, die ich allesamt mit dem Sniffer lesen kann. Aber ich habe noch Probleme den Aufbau aller für die S5 gängigen Telegramme auseinander zulegen.

kann mir jemand ein Tutorial nennen, wo der Telegrammaufbau Byte-für-Byte erklärt wird?

Danke,
Dirk


----------



## Josef (29 September 2005)

_dm_ schrieb:
			
		

> ... kann mir jemand ein Tutorial nennen, wo der Telegrammaufbau Byte-für-Byte erklärt wird?



Eventuell steht in Kommunikation mit Simatic etwas interessantes über den Telegramaufbau.

mfg
Josef


----------



## _dm_ (29 September 2005)

Hat sich erledigt, habe das nciht hinbekommen und der Job ist auch weg... Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Job...


----------



## e4sy (27 Oktober 2005)

der job oder der auftrag?!?  :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2005)

*...*

Naja, erstmal der Auftrag, wie sich mein freiberuflicher Job weiter definiert steht in den Sternen...


----------

